# Raceroom hängt sich beim Start auf



## Unplayable (4. Dezember 2014)

*Raceroom hängt sich beim Start auf*

Hallo Leute,

wollte heute mal wieder Raceroom spielen. Habe das Spiel bei Steam runtergeladen, wenn ich es jedoch starten will, hängt es sich nur auf. Neuinstallation bringt nichts. Ich bekomme auch von Windows eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Anwendung nicht reagiert.
PC Daten:

GTX 770
i54670
8GB Ram
Win 8.1 Pro 64bit

MfG


----------



## ak1504 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raceroom hängt sich beim Start auf*

Das kann vieles sein.

Lass Steam zuerst die Dateien auf Fehler checken.

Lösch deinen Userdata Ordner > X:\Users\XXXX4\Dokumente\Meine Spiele\SimBin\RaceRoom Racing Experience\UserData

Und schau obs geht...


----------



## Unplayable (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raceroom hängt sich beim Start auf*

Ok danke, werde es mal probieren


----------



## Unplayable (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raceroom hängt sich beim Start auf*



Unplayable schrieb:


> Ok danke, werde es mal probieren



Ok, also jetzt kommt beim Start: Can't connect to server und Error code: 12045. Im Task Manager steht auch, dass es inaktiv ist.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raceroom hängt sich beim Start auf*

Versuch bitte mal noch Steam und die rrr.exe als Admin auszuführen.


----------

